# Stern reviews the Carmelo Anthony trade



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> NBA commissioner David Stern was in town Wednesday, meeting with Nuggets officials as well as media members, who asked Stern to look back at the Carmelo Anthony trade last season that changed the Denver franchise forever.
> 
> "I think the Nuggets on their part have done great," Stern said. "I think that Danilo Gallinari is going to be a very excellent, excellent NBA player. I get a kick out of (Timofey) Mozgov, that he has enormous heart and wants to improve his game and he is going to. The minutes will be great for him.
> 
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_20126503/carmelo-anthony-trade-gets-david-stern-review


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Agreed. Especially if Denver can get Wilson Chandler back semi-cheap, it will have worked out great for them. Problem is, they still really need a star and this lineup isn't going to take them to a title. Then again, neither was Melo.


----------

